# XR 3037C



## Johnny Williams (Feb 29, 2020)

Long time Long LS owner but new to forum. As the title states I now own an XR 3037C. The lift position cable broke and I am having a hard time finding the part number for it. Also any advice on installation would be very helpful. 
Thanks


----------



## Johnny Williams (Feb 29, 2020)

I found the part number for anyone who may need it. 40254941. Hope this helps someone out. Now for the service manual.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome Johnny Williams! Thanks for sharing your find. Hope you are successful with the service manual. Tell us about your tractor.


----------

